# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  من حق داشتم که ناراحت بشم از معلم هام ؟

## a.t.n

سلام بچه ها
من توی انجمن تا حالا درد دل نکردم و این اولین باره 
خواستم ببینم نظرتون چیه در مورد این موضوعی که می خوام بگم 
موضوع اینه که من از دبیرهایی که توی دوران دبیرستان داشتم خیلی ناراحتم و همش پیش خودم میگم ای کاش با این آدما اصلا توی زندگیم برخورد نمیکردم 
از دوران سوم راهنمایی شروع میکنم که علاقه داشتم به خوندن 
و مثلا بخاطر میارم همون موقع ها یک شب دقیقا ساعت 12و 10 دقیقه بود که من خوابم نمیبرد گفتم بذار برم بخونم همین طور داشتم میخوندم و لذت میبردم از خوندن که سرمو آوردم بالا و دیدم ساعت 6 و 10 دقیقه صبحه (منظورم لذت بردن از خوندن بود )
برای دبیرستان که وارد مدرسه شدم متاسفانه از سال دوم یک معلم ریاضی داشتیم که امتحاناش فوق سخت بود و اصلا سر کلاس هم جزوه نمیگفت  :Yahoo (17):  یعنی حتی به اندازه یک معلم مدرسه عادی هم به ما درس نمیداد  :Yahoo (21): 
اما امتحانا ترمش رو جوری میگرفت که نمره نگیریم 
فقط تنها خوبی که داشت عصبانی و پرخشگر نبود 
رفتم سال سوم پیش خودم گفتم خوبه پارسال دیگه تموم شد 
اون سال یه معلم فیزیک برامون اومد فقط از سخت گیریش 
همین قدر بگم که امتحان ترم "اول" دقت کنید میگم امتحان ترم اول خودم با 16 ساعت خوندن 13ونیم گرفتم و 12 نفر فیزیک ترم یک افتادن و تجدید آوردن 
رفتیم امتحانی که ازمون گرفته بود رو دادیم به یکی از دبیرهای کنکوری شهرمون گفت: (( این ازتون امتحان گرفته یا انتقام ، این واقعا امتحان ترم اولتونه ؟!؟!؟))
این معلم فیزیک ما امتحانای ترمش هم خیلی بد بود 
عملا کل سال داشتیم فیزیک میخوندیم و برای سایر درسا زمان خیلی کمی اختصاص میدادیم 
اینجا فقط شانس آوردیم خرداد امتحان نهایی داشتیم و خرداد دیگه امتحان اون معلم رو نداشتیم 
سال چهارم هم که رفتیم اینجا معلم شیمی وزیست ما این شکلی بود و معلم زبان هم مدیرمون برامون آورده بود که توی ساعتهای غیر مدرسه به عنوان دبیر کنکور بهمون آموزش میداد
معلم شیمیه یک دبیر خانم بود که فوق العاده اونم سخت گیر (البته سختی که به هیچ دردی نمیخوره و هیچ نتیجه ای نداره تو کنکور)
ایشون امتحانای داخل کلاس رو واقعا سخت میگرفت و ما با زدن از تایم سایر درسا نهایتا در بهترین حالت 40_45 درصد میزدیم  (آخرای سال توی اردیبهشت ماه بچه ها میگفتن این سوالها را از داخل فار پیش دانشگاهی میاره که نظام قدیما اون کتاب رو میشناسن سخت و خارج کنکوره و اصلا مناسب این نیست که یک مطلب رو توی دو هفته بخوای به دانش آموز یاد بدی و بعد دو هفته از دانش آموز بخوای که نمره بالا ازش بگیره) 
در مورد معلم زیست هم یادمه برای امتحان های ترم یک گفت بچه ها فقط کتابو بخونید رفتیم سر جلسه سوالاش  ... :Yahoo (114):  اینجا هم باز چند نفر افتادن 
اون دبیر زبان که تست هر جلسه میداد حل کنیم بعد جلوی یه جمعیت 60 _70 نفری اگه یکی دوتا سوال بلد نبودیم حل کنیم 
رفتار خیلی بدی با دانش آموز داشت طوری که این اواخر دیگه از کلاسش انصراف دادم (اینو میشد انصراف داد ولی بقیشو نه )
در مورد معلم شیمی چهارم هم بگم متاسفانه ایشون نه تنها با امتحاناش بلکه با صحبت های سرکلاسش واقعا روحیه آدمو خراب میکرد بعد یکی دوبار هم نبود تقریبا هر جلسه که میومد سرکلاس (خودتون میدونید روحیه و مثبت نگر بودن توی سال کنکور واقعا مهمه )
در مورد مدرسه هم بگم از شنبه تا 4 شنبه هروز تا ساعت 2 کلاسهای اجباری بود و گاهی 5 شنبه ها هم کلاس داشتیم 
ممکنه از خودتون بپرسین چرا از اونجا نیومدی یه مدرسه دیگه 
باید بگم که من آدم درونگرایی بودم و فقط با همون بچه های مدرسه خودمون در ارتباط بودم و حتی شرایط مدرسه رو سه سال بعد  :Yahoo (4): برای مادرم تعریف کردم که عصبانی شد و بهم گفت چرا همون موقع بهم نگفتی این طوری توی ذهنم نقش بسته بود که همه معلم ها همینن 
و بودن توی این محیط که فقط بخشیش رو گفتم برام یه چیزی رو به ارمغان آورد "دیگه از خوندن لذت نمیبردم"
اون سال که رفتم کنکور دادم با توجه به این که توی اون سه سال گذشته 80 درصد تایم رو روی یک سری درسا گذاشته بودم رتبه ام و درصد هام برام قابل پیش بینی بود و امکان انتخاب رشته ام داشتم اما خب نرفتم 
بزرگ ترین دلیلم هم این بود میدونستم توی دانشگاه حجم درسا بالاست و از همون اول باید خوب بخونی اگه بخوای دانشجوی ممتازی باشی و این جور در نمیاد با کسی که در اون لحظه از خوندن دیگه لذت نمیبره  :Yahoo (83): 
از موضوع تا پیک دور نشیم 
من تا حالا چند بار این معلم ها رو دیدم توی خیابون اما هر سری راستش سرمو انداختم پایین و فقط سریع رد شدم 
هر چند احساس کردم که منو دیدن حتی یکبار یکیشون رو توی فروشگاه دیدم اما واکنشی نشون ندادم 
چون خیلی ازشون ناراحت و دل خورم که با رفتاراشون کاری کردن که شاید مسیر زندگیمون تعدادی از دوستام برای همیشه و خودم تا مدتی تغییر کنه (در صورتی که دوستام واقعا پتانسیل رتبه برتر شدن رو داشتن )
آیا شما هم بودید این حقو به خودتون میدادید که ازشون "ناراحت " باشید و تحویلشون نگیرید ؟

----------


## a.t.n

فقط اینم بگم که دبیر زبان سال دوم و شیمی پایه و دبیر هندسه ما زمانی که مصاحبه با بچه هایی رو که رتبه کشوری زیر 100 آوردن میفهمم که چه فرشته هایی بودن 
اینا بحثشون جداست

----------


## Shah1n

هدفتو متوجه نشدم
بالاخره پیش میاد از معلمات دلخور باشی و طبیعیه اما دلیلی نیست برای موفق نشدن و مانع بودن
نمیدونم شما کنکوری هستی یا نه
اگه کنکوری هستی بچسب به کنکورت و با این دلایل بهانه تراشی نکن
من خودم معلم فیزیکم بدرد نخورد و نرفتم کلاسش و خودم خوندم
آخرشم تو برگه ۲۰ گرفتم و بهم ۱۰ داد اما هر دوباری که کنکور دادم بالاترین درصدم فیزیک بود
بیخیال این فکرها
معلم یه فرد گذرا در زندگیه و چه خوب و چه بد میگذره

----------


## _nabat

یاد معلم زبان خودم افتادم.میگفت هم خودتون بیشعورین هم خانواده هاتون که اینطور تربیتتون کردن.سرکلاسش بلند نفس می کشیدی مینداختت بیرون.
اینطور معلما توی اکثر مدرسه ها هستن.ناراحت بودن تا حدی طبیعیه.ولی کلا سعی کن بهش فکر نکنی.تهش که چی؟اون آدما ناراحتی تو ذره ای براشون مهم نیس

----------


## a.t.n

> هدفتو متوجه نشدم
> بالاخره پیش میاد از معلمات دلخور باشی و طبیعیه اما دلیلی نیست برای موفق نشدن و مانع بودن
> نمیدونم شما کنکوری هستی یا نه
> اگه کنکوری هستی بچسب به کنکورت و با این دلایل بهانه تراشی نکن
> من خودم معلم فیزیکم بدرد نخورد و نرفتم کلاسش و خودم خوندم
> آخرشم تو برگه ۲۰ گرفتم و بهم ۱۰ داد اما هر دوباری که کنکور دادم بالاترین درصدم فیزیک بود
> بیخیال این فکرها
> معلم یه فرد گذرا در زندگیه و چه خوب و چه بد میگذره


نه الان کنکوری نیستم 
ولی خب موقع ورودی ها رتبه 4 قبولی ها بودم 
و حتی خیلی دیگه از دوستام 
اما خب همین رفتاراشون اشتباهشون باعث شده بود 
( منظورم نمره نبود خواستم بگم یه آدم با این اخلاق رو در نظر بگیرید و نقش توی اذیت کردن و زده کردن دانش آموزا از درس رو متوجه بشین ) خودم و دوستانم خیلی اذیت بشیم 
تازگی ها یه چند وقتیه دارم با رتبه های زیر 100 صحبت میکنم وقتی باهاشون حرف میزنم میبینم اینا هم دقیقا عین دوستام بودن اما فقط محیط ما بخاطر وجود این آدما نامساعد بود  و دوستام به حقشون نرسیدن 
بعد اونم دیگه کنکور ندادن و رفتن رشته هایی که اگر شاید تو اون مدرسه نبودن الان اونا هم زندگی های متفاوتی داشتن 
من برای این خیلیی خیلیییی دلخورم 
البته شما این آدما او از نزدیک ندیدین برای همین هم شاید فکر کنید دارم بهانه میارم

----------


## a.t.n

> هدفتو متوجه نشدم
> بالاخره پیش میاد از معلمات دلخور باشی و طبیعیه اما دلیلی نیست برای موفق نشدن و مانع بودن
> نمیدونم شما کنکوری هستی یا نه
> اگه کنکوری هستی بچسب به کنکورت و با این دلایل بهانه تراشی نکن
> من خودم معلم فیزیکم بدرد نخورد و نرفتم کلاسش و خودم خوندم
> آخرشم تو برگه ۲۰ گرفتم و بهم ۱۰ داد اما هر دوباری که کنکور دادم بالاترین درصدم فیزیک بود
> بیخیال این فکرها
> معلم یه فرد گذرا در زندگیه و چه خوب و چه بد میگذره


هر چند معلم یه فرد گذرا هست اما گاهی واقعا میتونن تاثیر بد بذارن و حتی شاید خوب 
ولی باهاتون موافقم 
راستی موفقیتتون رو بهتون تبریک میگم یادمه قبل کنکور 
چقدر زحمت کشیده بودین

----------


## ij16

> سلام بچه ها
> من توی انجمن تا حالا درد دل نکردم و این اولین باره 
> خواستم ببینم نظرتون چیه در مورد این موضوعی که می خوام بگم 
> موضوع اینه که من از دبیرهایی که توی دوران دبیرستان داشتم خیلی ناراحتم و همش پیش خودم میگم ای کاش با این آدما اصلا توی زندگیم برخورد نمیکردم 
> از دوران سوم راهنمایی شروع میکنم که علاقه داشتم به خوندن 
> و مثلا بخاطر میارم همون موقع ها یک شب دقیقا ساعت 12و 10 دقیقه بود که من خوابم نمیبرد گفتم بذار برم بخونم همین طور داشتم میخوندم و لذت میبردم از خوندن که سرمو آوردم بالا و دیدم ساعت 6 و 10 دقیقه صبحه (منظورم لذت بردن از خوندن بود )
> برای دبیرستان که وارد مدرسه شدم متاسفانه از سال دوم یک معلم ریاضی داشتیم که امتحاناش فوق سخت بود و اصلا سر کلاس هم جزوه نمیگفت  یعنی حتی به اندازه یک معلم مدرسه عادی هم به ما درس نمیداد 
> اما امتحانا ترمش رو جوری میگرفت که نمره نگیریم 
> فقط تنها خوبی که داشت عصبانی و پرخشگر نبود 
> ...


آدرس مدرسه رو بگید بگم درشو گل بگیرن

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*سلام . اره حق داشتی .*

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام بچه ها
> من توی انجمن تا حالا درد دل نکردم و این اولین باره 
> خواستم ببینم نظرتون چیه در مورد این موضوعی که می خوام بگم 
> موضوع اینه که من از دبیرهایی که توی دوران دبیرستان داشتم خیلی ناراحتم و همش پیش خودم میگم ای کاش با این آدما اصلا توی زندگیم برخورد نمیکردم 
> از دوران سوم راهنمایی شروع میکنم که علاقه داشتم به خوندن 
> و مثلا بخاطر میارم همون موقع ها یک شب دقیقا ساعت 12و 10 دقیقه بود که من خوابم نمیبرد گفتم بذار برم بخونم همین طور داشتم میخوندم و لذت میبردم از خوندن که سرمو آوردم بالا و دیدم ساعت 6 و 10 دقیقه صبحه (منظورم لذت بردن از خوندن بود )
> برای دبیرستان که وارد مدرسه شدم متاسفانه از سال دوم یک معلم ریاضی داشتیم که امتحاناش فوق سخت بود و اصلا سر کلاس هم جزوه نمیگفت  یعنی حتی به اندازه یک معلم مدرسه عادی هم به ما درس نمیداد 
> اما امتحانا ترمش رو جوری میگرفت که نمره نگیریم 
> فقط تنها خوبی که داشت عصبانی و پرخشگر نبود 
> ...


خیلی عذر میخوام که اینو میگم ولی شما دارید صورت مسئله رو پاکش میکنید میکنید و واسه خودتون چند دلیل غیرواقعی ساختید که من به خاطر اونا کنکور قبول نمیشم! چون از اولشم خوب نخوندم در حالیکه هرچی به اون دوران ربط داره فقط و فقط نمرات و معدل دبیرستانتونه وگرنه کنکور دیگه ربطی به اون دوران و اون معلم ها نداره
اینکه فکر کنید همون معلم ها دوستاتون رو عوض کردن رو یجور بهونه س...
راستش ما مدرسه ی تیزهوشان بودیم هیچ وقت با ما کنکوری کار نکردن نهایتش این بود که یه کتاب کنکوری معرفی کنن ما در کنارش بخونیم... همون سال هیچکی پزشکی نیورد از ۶۰ نفر تجربی توی اون مدرسه حتی سال بعدش و بعدترش...
یه مدرسه ی دیگه ای که جزو بدترین مدرسه ها بود و معلما از ترسِ بچه های بی ادبش ازونجا فراری بودن داییم معلمه و همیشه میگفت فلان معلم(همکار بودن و واسش تعریف میکرد)  که میره مدرسه ی فلان اینقده بچه هاش بیشعورن که حوصلش نمیشده درس بده همش اینارو میذاشته به حال خودشون اخرشم نمونه سوال امتحانی بهشون میداده تا قبول شن!
در حالیکه همون سال ما رتبه ۷۲ تجربیمون رو از همون مدرسه دادیم بیرون... همه توش موندن شاید ما توی تیزهوشان بهترین معلمهارو نداشتیم ولی همه شاگرد زرنگ بودیم و رقابت هم تا حدودی سنگین بود!!
انتطار میرفت حداقل چندنفری بیارن
ولی تو مدرسه ای که هیچ معلمی توش درس نمیداد یه رتبه دو رقمی از توش درومد

گاهی بهونه گیری ها باعث میشه که از اصل مطلب دور شیم
اگه به اون چیزی که میخوایم نرسیم ۱۰۰ درصد دلیلش کم کاری خودمونه نه معلم های بد و نظام اموزشی داغون!!!

دلخوریت شاید بی مورد نباشه ولی من جای شما بودم حتما باهاشون سلام و احوال پرسی میکردم چون اونا بدن دلیل نمیشه که منم بد بشم...
در طول همون سالها اگه کتابهای کمک درسی خوبی میگرفتین شاید شما هم ۲۰ میشدین مثلا شاید اگه یه بار از معلم شیمیتون میپرسیدین برای اینکه سوالات شمارو کامل جواب بدیم چه کتابی رو کار کنیم؟ یا که بعد ازینکه شنیدی از فار سوال میده میرفتی یه فار میگرفتی میگفتی واااای عجب تستای خفنی... برم یکم کار کنم ببینم این ۱۳ تبدیل به ۱۷میشه یا نه؟

شما خودتون از درس فاصله گرفتین و فکر میکنید دلیلش اون معلم هاست... اگه از درس خوندن لذت نمیبرید دلیلش خود شمایید نه معلم هاتون... چون خودتون هم میتونسید یجور لذت بخش اون کتاب رو به کمک کتابهای کمک درسی بخونید!!!

----------


## a.t.n

> خیلی عذر میخوام که اینو میگم ولی شما دارید صورت مسئله رو پاکش میکنید میکنید و واسه خودتون چند دلیل غیرواقعی ساختید که من به خاطر اونا کنکور قبول نمیشم! چون از اولشم خوب نخوندم در حالیکه هرچی به اون دوران ربط داره فقط و فقط نمرات و معدل دبیرستانتونه وگرنه کنکور دیگه ربطی به اون دوران و اون معلم ها نداره
> اینکه فکر کنید همون معلم ها دوستاتون رو عوض کردن رو یجور بهونه س...
> راستش ما مدرسه ی تیزهوشان بودیم هیچ وقت با ما کنکوری کار نکردن نهایتش این بود که یه کتاب کنکوری معرفی کنن ما در کنارش بخونیم... همون سال هیچکی پزشکی نیورد از ۶۰ نفر تجربی توی اون مدرسه حتی سال بعدش و بعدترش...
> یه مدرسه ی دیگه ای که جزو بدترین مدرسه ها بود و معلما از ترسِ بچه های بی ادبش ازونجا فراری بودن داییم معلمه و همیشه میگفت فلان معلم(همکار بودن و واسش تعریف میکرد)  که میره مدرسه ی فلان اینقده بچه هاش بیشعورن که حوصلش نمیشده درس بده همش اینارو میذاشته به حال خودشون اخرشم نمونه سوال امتحانی بهشون میداده تا قبول شن!
> در حالیکه همون سال ما رتبه ۷۲ تجربیمون رو از همون مدرسه دادیم بیرون... همه توش موندن شاید ما توی تیزهوشان بهترین معلمهارو نداشتیم ولی همه شاگرد زرنگ بودیم و رقابت هم تا حدودی سنگین بود!!
> انتطار میرفت حداقل چندنفری بیارن
> ولی تو مدرسه ای که هیچ معلمی توش درس نمیداد یه رتبه دو رقمی از توش درومد
> 
> گاهی بهونه گیری ها باعث میشه که از اصل مطلب دور شیم
> ...


سلام فقط خط اول رو خوندم که الان دارم براتون مینویسم 
من منظورم فقط اینه آیا حق دارم ناراحت باشم و مثلا همین که بیرون میبینمشون میگم سرمو میندازم پایین و سریع رد میشم یا مثلا اون روز تو فروشگاه یکیشون رو که دیدم ازم انتظار داشت خیلی باهاش گرم بگیرم و ازش تشکر هم کنم 
ولی من این کارو نکردم 
حالا میگم به نظرتون من حقم داشتم این کار و کردم یا نه ؟
وگرنه سال اولی که کنکور دادم رتبه ام عالی نبود (در حالی که میتونست باشه ) ولی خب نسبتا خوب بود 
من الان مشکلی با علاقه به درس ندارم و با کنکور هم مشکلی ندارم 
برم بقیه نظرتون رو بخونم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## a.t.n

> خیلی عذر میخوام که اینو میگم ولی شما دارید صورت مسئله رو پاکش میکنید میکنید و واسه خودتون چند دلیل غیرواقعی ساختید که من به خاطر اونا کنکور قبول نمیشم! چون از اولشم خوب نخوندم در حالیکه هرچی به اون دوران ربط داره فقط و فقط نمرات و معدل دبیرستانتونه وگرنه کنکور دیگه ربطی به اون دوران و اون معلم ها نداره
> اینکه فکر کنید همون معلم ها دوستاتون رو عوض کردن رو یجور بهونه س...
> راستش ما مدرسه ی تیزهوشان بودیم هیچ وقت با ما کنکوری کار نکردن نهایتش این بود که یه کتاب کنکوری معرفی کنن ما در کنارش بخونیم... همون سال هیچکی پزشکی نیورد از ۶۰ نفر تجربی توی اون مدرسه حتی سال بعدش و بعدترش...
> یه مدرسه ی دیگه ای که جزو بدترین مدرسه ها بود و معلما از ترسِ بچه های بی ادبش ازونجا فراری بودن داییم معلمه و همیشه میگفت فلان معلم(همکار بودن و واسش تعریف میکرد)  که میره مدرسه ی فلان اینقده بچه هاش بیشعورن که حوصلش نمیشده درس بده همش اینارو میذاشته به حال خودشون اخرشم نمونه سوال امتحانی بهشون میداده تا قبول شن!
> در حالیکه همون سال ما رتبه ۷۲ تجربیمون رو از همون مدرسه دادیم بیرون... همه توش موندن شاید ما توی تیزهوشان بهترین معلمهارو نداشتیم ولی همه شاگرد زرنگ بودیم و رقابت هم تا حدودی سنگین بود!!
> انتطار میرفت حداقل چندنفری بیارن
> ولی تو مدرسه ای که هیچ معلمی توش درس نمیداد یه رتبه دو رقمی از توش درومد
> 
> گاهی بهونه گیری ها باعث میشه که از اصل مطلب دور شیم
> ...


آبجی رفتم بقیه نظرتون رو خوندم 
راستش معلم های توانمند و باسوادی بودن 
بحث اصلا سر کمک درسی نبود ما کمک درسی داشتیم مثلا برای همون شیمی از روی کمک درسی ها میخوندیم ( مبتکران و گاج ) ولی نهایتااااا 40 درصد 45 درصد میشد البته دقت کنید این نهایتش بود معمولا رنج 20 درصد تازه بعد اون کلی بد اخلاقی میکرد 
این درحالیه که همون سال یکی از بچه ها فقط با خوندن مبتکران دورقمی شده بود توی همین انجمن
من رتبه ام همونطور که گفتم اون سال نسبتا خوب بود 
و این که با کنکور مشکلی ندارم ولی حقیقتا فکر میکنم اگه از توانایی شون در جهت درست استفاده میکردن الان یکسری ها از همون کلاس واقعا دورقمی میشدن اما خب متاسفانه اونا بعد از فارغ التحصیلی و نبودن توی اون محیط پا پس کشیدن .....
میدونی فیزیک ترم یک 12 نفر تجدید بشن اصلا شوخی نیست 
بحث اصلا سر کمک درسی کار کردن یا نکردن نیست چون کمک درسی رو همه میخوندن حتی در طول ترم 
از توصیه ها تون ممنونم ولی من با کنکور مشکلی ندارم و حقیقتا فکر میکنم اگر از تونایی هاشون در جهت درست استفاده میکردن ما هم نتایج بهتری میگرفتیم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dmz.official

احترام گذاشتن به معلم باعث افتخار هست . همین احترام گذاشتن و کلا زندگی کردن رو اول خانواده و بعد همین معلم ها بهمون یاد دادن !
به  نظرم احترام گذاشتن به معلم از واجباته و اصلا قابل قبول نیست که بهشون  احترام نذارید . شاید حق داشته باشید ناراحت و ناراضی باشید ولی حق ندارید  بی احترامی کنید
همه ی ما انواع معلم هارو داشتیم و از همشون هم چیزهایی یاد گرفتیم . اگر کسی بگه من ازشون چیزی یاد نگرفتم مشکل از خودش بوده .
در کل حسرت گذشته رو نخورید و به دنبال تغییر دادن گذشته نباشید ! دنبال مقصر هم نباشید  ( در حقیقت مقصر خود ما هستیم و نه هیچکس دیگه ای )
انشالله که همیشه موفق و خوشحال باشید  :Y (694):

----------


## a.t.n

> احترام گذاشتن به معلم باعث افتخار هست . همین احترام گذاشتن و کلا زندگی کردن رو اول خانواده و بعد همین معلم ها بهمون یاد دادن !
> به  نظرم احترام گذاشتن به معلم از واجباته و اصلا قابل قبول نیست که بهشون  احترام نذارید . شاید حق داشته باشید ناراحت و ناراضی باشید ولی حق ندارید  بی احترامی کنید
> همه ی ما انواع معلم هارو داشتیم و از همشون هم چیزهایی یاد گرفتیم . اگر کسی بگه من ازشون چیزی یاد نگرفتم مشکل از خودش بوده .
> در کل حسرت گذشته رو نخورید و به دنبال تغییر دادن گذشته نباشید ! دنبال مقصر هم نباشید  ( در حقیقت مقصر خود ما هستیم و نه هیچکس دیگه ای )
> انشالله که همیشه موفق و خوشحال باشید


ممنون داداش 
این که میگم تحویل نگرفتم منظورم این نیست که مثلا سلام نکردم 
سلام کردم 
اما مثلا انتظار دارن خیلی گرم بگیرم 
اما خب من این کارو نکردم 
حالا نمیدونم ؟!؟!؟!؟
ای کاش خودشون باهامون رفتار درستی میداشن مثل بقیه معلم ها الان هم ما راضی بودیم هم میشد رفتار گرم و صمیمانه تری داشته باشیم باهاشون  :Yahoo (105): 
چون این چندتا معلم خیلی اذیتمون کردن ولی خب حساب خوبا جداست

----------


## Dmz.official

> ممنون داداش 
> این که میگم تحویل نگرفتم منظورم این نیست که مثلا سلام نکردم 
> سلام کردم 
> اما مثلا انتظار دارن خیلی گرم بگیرم 
> اما خب من این کارو نکردم 
> حالا نمیدونم ؟!؟!؟!؟
> ای کاش خودشون باهامون رفتار درستی میداشن مثل بقیه معلم ها الان هم ما راضی بودیم هم میشد رفتار گرم و صمیمانه تری داشته باشیم باهاشون 
> چون این چندتا معلم خیلی اذیتمون کردن ولی خب حساب خوبا جداست


بالاخره اونا هم مشکلات و گرفتاری های خودشون رو دارن و اونقدر هم حق به گردن ما دارند که بتونیم چند ماه یک بار که میبینیمشون باهاشون گرم و صمیمی باشیم و فقط خوبی هاشون رو ببینیم . شاید این رفتار برای ما ارزش چندانی نداشته باشه ولی ممکنه برای اون شخص خیلی ارزشمند باشه و خوشحالش کنه .
به قول شاعر :
همه خاک دارند بالین و خشت / خنک آن که جز تخم نیکی نکشت

----------


## samar_98

*خب الان چیکار کنیم مثلا؟ اینکه حق داری یا نداری که چی؟  دنبال تاییدی که بگیم بله حق داری تا چی بشه مثلا؟ 
۹۹ درصد بچه ها این مشکلو داشته و دارن 
بخصوص اونا ک تومدارس خاص درس خوندن 
تو کلاس ما که معلم برا هممون مشترک بود و خوب و بدش هم مشترک بود،  یه عده از دوستام پزشکی قبول شدن،  من شدم پرستار،  یکی دیگه رفت بدون کنکور تو دانشگاه آزاد زبان خوند و چن تا دیگه هنوز پشت کنکورن 
همه شرایط هم یکسان بود 
هممون هم به یه اندازه از معلمای مزخرفمون مث معلم فیزیک و زیست سال دوم
زیست سال سوم
شیمی سال چهارم 
ریاضی سال سوم 
عربی
ناراحت و متنفریم 
هدف شما چیه دقیقا نمیدونم*

----------


## a.t.n

میگم بچه ها دیگه لطف کنید کامنت نذارید 
نمیتونم یکی یکی هدف تاپیک رو توضیح بدم 
چون واضح هم هم تو کامنتها و هم داخل متن اصلی نوشتم

----------


## a.t.n

کسی میدونه چجوری باید تاپیک رو حذف کنم ؟

----------

